# August 2007 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . leominsterjim

CigarGal........
PitmanGeek......
stevieray........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
BigVito...........
leominsterjim....
Anthony........
gvarsity..........
auradefect........
kjd2121...........


----------



## stevieray

congrats!!


----------



## Tuxguy

Congrats Leominsterjim


----------



## Anthony

pnoon said:


> *New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259
> 
> 19 . . . . . . leominsterjim
> 
> CigarGal........
> PitmanGeek......
> stevieray........
> Tuxguy............
> jloutlaw............
> Addiction..........
> snowy............
> n3uka............
> BigVito...........
> leominsterjim....
> bhudson57........
> gvarsity..........
> auradefect........
> kjd2121...........


Congrats Leominsterjim :tu

Just curious though Pnoon... this list doesn't look like it matches up with the list for pool 4... or am I missing something?



> *Pool 4*
> CigarGal............1 16 32
> PitmanGeek.......6 8 40
> stevieray...........7 11 18
> Tuxguy............12 15 22
> jloutlaw............10 21 28
> Addiction..........30 33 42
> snowy...............5 31 34
> n3uka................4 13 24
> BigVito.............25 29 35
> leominsterjim....19 20 36
> Anthony..........23 26 27
> gvarsity.............3 17 38
> auradefect.........9 37 39
> kjd2121.............2 14 41


----------



## n3uka

congrats. shoot me an addy when you get a chance :tu


----------



## pnoon

Anthony said:


> Congrats Leominsterjim :tu
> 
> Just curious though Pnoon... this list doesn't look like it matches up with the list for pool 4... or am I missing something?


You are not missing a thing. My error and I apologize. Thanks for keeping a sharp eye out. With 6 pools now, I'm bound to make a mistake here and there.

I corrected post #1 and the list here:

CigarGal........
PitmanGeek......
stevieray........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
BigVito...........
leominsterjim....
Anthony........
gvarsity..........
auradefect........
kjd2121..........


----------



## auradefect

Congrats on the win, I'm sending you a PM now to get your address.


----------



## leominsterjim

WOW!

:chk

Thanks everyone...I just sent out my ADDY. I will be traveling most of the week, so I may not post results when I get home this weekend. My wife knows to put the packages in the Coolerdor

Thanks in advance...I love CS

Jim


----------



## stevieray

Jim, sticks went out today.

0305 1720 0001 0197 4367 

Congrats!!


----------



## Anthony

Dc 0103 8555 7490 2059 6795


----------



## orangehorse

Congrats! Sticks out later this week...


----------



## Addiction

Grats on your win, my package will go out this weekend.


----------



## gvarsity

Congrats!! Did you win the 300 million $ also?


----------



## BigVito

congrats Jim :ss


----------



## Tuxguy

Congrats again Jim! Going out tomorrow
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 2183 8405


----------



## snowy

Congrats again Jim. Will send something out this week.


----------



## jloutlaw

Jim,

DC 0306 3030 0001 8947 6460 and went out today. Hope you enjoy!!

Jeff


----------



## BigVito

*0306 2400 0002 9799 8449*


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again everyone...just got home from a business trip... it's like Cigar Christmas.

CigarGal........
PitmanGeek...... replied
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
Addiction..........replied
snowy............ replied
n3uka............ replied
BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8449
Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity.......... replied
auradefect........replied
kjd2121...........


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again everyone...

Recieved a package...0306 2400 0002 9799 8432...was it from you BigVito?


CigarGal........
PitmanGeek...... replied
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
Addiction..........replied
snowy............ replied
n3uka............ replied
BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8449
Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity.......... replied
auradefect........replied
kjd2121...........


----------



## BigVito

leominsterjim said:


> Thanks again everyone...
> 
> Recieved a package...0306 2400 0002 9799 8432...was it from you BigVito?
> 
> CigarGal........
> PitmanGeek...... replied
> stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
> Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
> jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS
> Addiction..........replied
> snowy............ replied
> n3uka............ replied
> BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8449
> Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
> gvarsity.......... replied
> auradefect........replied
> kjd2121...........


no Jim mine is 8449


----------



## pnoon

leominsterjim said:


> Recieved a package...0306 2400 0002 9799 8432...was it from you BigVito?





BigVito said:


> no Jim mine is 8449


Exactly why I sent out a reminder to every player to include your CS name when sending your winnings.


----------



## BigVito

pnoon said:


> Exactly why I sent out a reminder to every player to include your CS name when sending your winnings.


also who ever sent it should have posted in this thread


----------



## Addiction

DC 0307 0020 0004 7428 9790 sent yesterday from Bryan Winston.


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again everyone...

Recieved one package...0306 2400 0002 9799 8432...

CigarGal........
PitmanGeek...... replied
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
Addiction..........0307 0020 0004 7428 9790
snowy............ replied
n3uka............ replied
BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8449
Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity.......... Sent
auradefect........replied
kjd21.............


----------



## BigVito

leominsterjim said:


> Thanks again everyone...
> 
> Recieved one package...0306 2400 0002 9799 8432...
> 
> CigarGal........
> PitmanGeek...... replied
> stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
> Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
> jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS
> Addiction..........0307 0020 0004 7428 9790
> snowy............ replied
> n3uka............ replied
> BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8449
> Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
> gvarsity.......... Sent
> auradefect........replied
> kjd21.............


Jim mine was the 8432:hn


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again everyone...

CigarGal........
PitmanGeek...... replied
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
Addiction..........0307 0020 0004 7428 9790
snowy............ replied
n3uka............ replied
BigVito........... 0306 2400 0002 9799 8432
Anthony........ RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity.......... Sent
auradefect........replied
kjd21.............


----------



## BigVito

Jim you did recieve mine  

should've had a card in it


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again everyone...

CigarGal........
kjd21.............
auradefect.........replied
n3uka.............. replied
PitmanGeek...... replied
snowy............. replied
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## CigarGal

Coming to you today 0306 1070 0005 0983 1935


----------



## snowy

CigarGal........0306 1070 0005 0983 1935
kjd21.............
auradefect.........replied
n3uka.............. replied
PitmanGeek...... replied
snowy............. 0103 8555 7490 9171 1097
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## auradefect

9101785091401261540981

Hope you like the sticks I picked out :tu


----------



## kjd2121

Congrats - Mine will go out today, thanks


----------



## n3uka

Think I might be getting senile. Almost forgot about this.
Went out today DC 0306 3030 0002 7172 9917


----------



## pnoon

Pool #4 all present and accounted for. :tu


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again

CigarGal............RECIEVED - THANKS
kjd21...............RECIEVED - THANKS
auradefect........9101785091401261540981
n3uka..............DC 0306 3030 0002 7172 9917 
PitmanGeek...... replied
snowy.............RECIEVED - THANKS
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## orangehorse

I haven't forgotten... coming soon, I'll try to make it worth the wait.


----------



## BigVito

PitmanGeek said:


> I haven't forgotten... coming soon, I'll try to make it worth the wait.


Genie in a bottle


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again

CigarGal............RECIEVED - THANKS
kjd21...............RECIEVED - THANKS
auradefect........RECIEVED - THANKS
n3uka..............DC 0306 3030 0002 7172 9917 
PitmanGeek...... replied
snowy.............RECIEVED - THANKS
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## leominsterjim

Thanks again

CigarGal............RECIEVED - THANKS
kjd21...............RECIEVED - THANKS
auradefect........RECIEVED - THANKS
n3uka..............RECIEVED - THANKS 
PitmanGeek...... replied
snowy.............RECIEVED - THANKS
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## orangehorse

CigarGal............RECIEVED - THANKS
kjd21...............RECIEVED - THANKS
auradefect........RECIEVED - THANKS
n3uka..............RECIEVED - THANKS 
PitmanGeek...... 0103 8555 7492 5563 9083
snowy.............RECIEVED - THANKS
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------



## leominsterjim

*Pool #4 ROCKS*

Thanks again to everyone... I am humbled by your generosity

Jim

CigarGal............RECIEVED - THANKS
kjd21...............RECIEVED - THANKS
auradefect........RECIEVED - THANKS
n3uka..............RECIEVED - THANKS 
PitmanGeek......RECIEVED - THANKS 
snowy.............RECIEVED - THANKS
Addiction..........RECIEVED - THANKS
Anthony.......... RECIEVED - THANKS
BigVito.............RECIEVED - THANKS
gvarsity............RECIEVED - THANKS
jloutlaw............RECIEVED - THANKS 
stevieray......... RECIEVED - THANKS
Tuxguy........... RECIEVED - THANKS


----------

